# Biology, anyone?



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

This science forum seems to be dominated by physics and space. 

Anybody out there take an interest in things a little closer to home?

I'm a vertebrate paleontologist and I'd be interested in anything anyone knows about scientific advances in the field. Or biotechnology. Or microbiology. Or physiology. 

So.

Biology anyone?


----------



## Demian (Feb 20, 2010)

I enjoy Biology. But I just finished high school and that means I only have a very basic understanding of it. I'd be most interested in bio technology and biological enhancements.
I also enjoy psychology and I'm thinking of taking Psychology as primary and biology as secondary subjects.


----------



## Luneth (Apr 7, 2011)

I love Biology, last year when I was doing Psychology I was introduced to PsychoBiology and fell in love with Bio all over again. I plan to do Neurobiology at postgrad level.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

honey and the bees baby


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes definitely a biology enthusiast. I graduated from university with a B.S. Biological Science and did a little big of neurobio research. This fall, I will be attending med school....currently interested in Neurology and Psychiatry (i'm still open to other specialties). 

I'm quite fond of articles found in _Nature_ and _Science_ regarding neurobiology, psychology, and the mind. I'm also interested in the intricate dynamic between society, the mind, and the body.

Regarding advances in biotech, genetics has had (and imo will continue to have) rapid advances in the past decade. Genomic sequencing is now starting to aid in the diagnosis and treatment of rare diseases (http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110615/full/news.2011.368.html, http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110623/full/news.2011.382.html, http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110626/full/news.2011.384.html). These advances in genetics have direct applications for the field of neurology (http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110626/full/news.2011.383.html)


----------



## Blocklos (Feb 22, 2011)

I am a Microbiologist. So yes, Biology Absolutely!


----------



## Blocklos (Feb 22, 2011)

I just realized you asked for new breakthroughs...oops. Coolest thing that has happened all year in Microbiology, if you ask me:

Bacteria first species observed to use arsenic-laced DNA backbone

Microbes do whatever the heck they want and don't ask anyone if it's ok, hahaha!!!!!


----------



## elizabethm (Jun 27, 2011)

I plan on majoring in microbiology and then specialized in evolutionary microbiology.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Not so much of a biology fan per se, but parts of it are still very interesting.

Micro/molecular biology is my reigning favorite, but I also have a passing interest in neurobiology, genetics and population/evolutionary biology.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

I've recently taken an interest in neuroscience and the evolution of the brain. 

1. great book - Deric Bownds Biology of the Mind Table of Contents

2. also, this - Evolutionary Psychology (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)


----------



## DDrokenss (Jul 5, 2011)

Biological anthropology is in my list of majors that I _might_ pursue.


----------

